# Article about cervical scar tissue and non dilating cervix



## Rmar

I came across this article and thought it may help a few people.

It talks about the correlation of cervical scar tissue (caused by procedures done to the cervix like removal of HPV cells and less common abortion and D&C) and the cervix not dilating during labor while being fully effaced and how massaging the scar tissue greatly helps. I thought it was great information that should be shared with women and people in the childbirth proffesion.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

thats interesting... i got stuck at around 4 cm for ages, then suddenly i was 10 and pushing, i vaguely recall the midwife asking me amid the chaos if i had ever had treatment on my cervix.....i havent, but when i asked her afterwards why she asked that, she said that it often presents as failure to progress / sudden dilation afterwards...


----------



## twinklestar

i got stuck at 3cm with my 3rd due to scar tissue on my cervix from a cone bio and leep caused by surgery from CIN3

in the end they ripped the scar tissue by hand (OMG THAT HURT) but i went right to 8 as soon as it was done

it should be talked about more i could have avoided 10hours of contraction every 2 min for a min!!!!!!


----------



## CocoaOne

I've had biopsies and LLETZ treatment before and I was really worried about my cervix not dilating properly. 

As it was, my labour & birth were extremely quick - 3hrs 50mins! I arrived at hospital after 2 hrs of strong contractions and was 5cm, less than 2 hours later I was holding my baby - so it's not always the case that you'll have cervical problems. 

I'd definitely advise anyone who's had procedures to make sure it's documented in your notes so it can be examined as a cause if you're dilating slower than 'normal'


----------



## ablacketer

good info, thanks. I had my two before my cone biopsy (both of them I failed to progress, went on pitosin and ended up having them withing 2 hours). Im really nervous how this one will go.


----------

